# Teleporter in Wotlk



## Animalm4st3r (20. November 2008)

weiß zufällig einer ab welchem Skill und wo ich die Lernen kann für Goblin-Ingi.
Selbstverständlich dürft ihrt auch die für Gnomen-Ingis posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Xandars (21. November 2008)

also ich hab schon teleporter neben der landebahn in der boreanischen tundra gesehen aber weiß nicht ob man die usen kann bzw ab welchen skill..


----------



## Agrimor (22. November 2008)

Noch 1 Punkt und ich werde berichten, ob es schon einen entsprechenden Dimensionszerfetzer gibt ^^ In K3 steht jedenfalls mal einer rum....


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> also ich hab schon teleporter neben der landebahn in der boreanischen tundra gesehen aber weiß nicht ob man die usen kann bzw ab welchen skill..



Also an der Landebahn konnt ich nix Lernen.
Bin nu bei Skill 441
Ich schau auch mal in K3 und wo sonst noch so Transporter rumstehen.


----------



## Agrimor (25. November 2008)

Hab Ingi jetzt auf max und bislang gibts nix neues, bis auf Shrott-E, der nur ankaufen kann. Kein Teleporter und auch noch kein neuer Rep-Bot.


----------



## Xandars (25. November 2008)

naja neuer reppbot.. was soll der den neues können? billiger reparieren oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (26. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> naja neuer reppbot.. was soll der den neues können? billiger reparieren oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, mit neuen Mats herstellbar sein. Oder willst Du immer in die Scherbenwelt, wenn Du Nachschub brauchst? ^^


----------



## isboggs (3. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Nein, mit neuen Mats herstellbar sein. Oder willst Du immer in die Scherbenwelt, wenn Du Nachschub brauchst? ^^




Einfach aufmounten, reicht doch auch... Ach, sagt bloß ihr habt noch nicht..."investiert" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (3. Dezember 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Noch 1 Punkt und ich werde berichten, ob es schon einen entsprechenden Dimensionszerfetzer gibt ^^ In K3 steht jedenfalls mal einer rum....




Also das Ding im K3 wird für eine Questreihe gebraucht.
Soweit ich das bis jetzt sagen kann, ist im Moment keine Teleprotationsmöglichkeit für Nordend implementiert.

Aber das kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## Agrimor (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke auch mal, dass mit dem nächsten großen Patch noch was kommen wird. Momentan ist eh jeder mit Ruf und Items farmen beschäftigt, so dass man genug zu tun hat...


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

warsch also ich hab skill 450 und hab auch nichs gefunden........


----------

